
Sci-Hub Ordered to Pay $15M in Piracy Damages - happy-go-lucky
https://torrentfreak.com/sci-hub-ordered-to-pay-15-million-in-piracy-damages-170623/
======
type0
Does New York District Court have the jurisdiction over Kazakhstan?

